# PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!



## Urlauber (7. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage....

Mein Schwager hat sich letzten Herbst einen etwa 100 qm großen Teich gebaut und einige Fische eingesetzt,die den Winter gut überstanden haben.Am Wochenende setzte er noch einen quicklebendigen Koi-Karpfen dazu und 3 Tage später starben plötzlich alle Fische im See. |kopfkrat 

Heute abend haben wir den ph-Wert gemessen und einen alkalischen Wert von 11 festgestellt.In einem Buch fanden wir heraus,dass ab einem Wert von 9 die Fische sterben.

Nun meine Frage:Woran kann das Fischsterben liegen?Kann es an dem Einbringen des Kois liegen oder ist es nur Zufall ,das ausgerechnet nach seinem Dazukommen der Teich umkippt.Wodurch kann dieser hohe ph-Wert zustande gekommen sein?Geht sowas auf natürliche Weise,oder hat da vielleicht jemand nachgeholfen? 

Wäre toll,wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!! #6 

Gruß,Urlauber


----------



## Feedertyp (7. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hallo!

Dazu bräuchte man mehr Wasserwerte! KH, GH, No2, No3, Cu ,Fe
dann kannman viele Sachen ausschließen! 

Dazu noch Futtermenge! Schatten oder Sonnen Teich/ Filteranlage
Änderungen der Anlage? u.s.w.!


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*



			
				Feedertyp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Dazu bräuchte man mehr Wasserwerte! KH, GH, No2, No3, Cu ,Fe
> dann kannman viele Sachen ausschließen!
> ...



Genau#h#h#h#h#h#h

Trotzdem hatten wir eine PH - Wertsteigerung von 7 auf fast 9 an einem 1,5 ha See an einem Tag, nachdem der Bauer Gülle ausgebracht hat.

Eines ist klar, der Koi war es nicht.
Wie wurde der Teich überwacht? (Wasserproben?)


----------



## Urlauber (7. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Puuuh,ihr stellt ja Fragen..... |kopfkrat 

Da kann ich gar nicht drauf antworten.Kann man denn das Wasser z.B. in einem Aquarienshop untersuchen lassen und wenn ja-was kostet sowas?

Gruß,Urlauber |wavey:


----------



## Gast 1 (8. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Es gibt die einfachen "Teststicks"

Es gibt die Analysen in Tropfenform. Die sind besser, aber zu Anfang teurer.

*Wichtig ist aber, daß Du weißt, was NO², No³, 0², pH usw, bedeuten.*

Wenn Du es nicht weißt, nimm eine Wasserprobe und frage im Aquarienhandel, die kennen sich in der Regel auch mit Teichen aus.

Wenn Du da Kunde bist, ist es oft Service!!!


----------



## merlinf2000 (8. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Ich schiess jetzt einfach mal ins "Blaue": 

Möglichkeiten: 
- Wasserwschichten vermischen sich im Frühjahr==> Die Algenblüte vom letzten Sommer rächt sich ein zweites mal

- Der Teich ist noch nicht eingefahren, ==> Du bekommst einen Nitrit/Nitrat "Peak"/Schock im Teich! 

- Der Teich wurde Überdüngt ==> Blaualgen vermehren sich wie blöd und sterben dann alle auf einmal ab ==> Ammoniak

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, melde dich einfach 
CU
Fabian


----------



## eisentrude (8. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Eins ist Fakt: an KHV (evtl. vom neu eingesetzten Koi) können die Fische nicht so schnell sterben - das ist en langsamer, elender Tod! Mit was habt ihr den Ph gemessen? 11 ist reine Waschlauge - das schafft auch der Bauer mit der Gülle nicht.


----------



## bernie1 (8. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Vieleicht kann Dir dieser Link helfen,

http://www.wasser-wissen.de/

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Urlauber (8. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hallo @ all,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!! #6 

Da wir totale Laien in Sachen Gartenteich sind,kann ich einige Fragen von euch gar nicht so recht beantworten.Wir lassen nun das Wasser -dank eines sehr hilfsbereiten Users vom Anglerboard-in einem Labor genauer untersuchen.Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt...Insgeheim haben wir den Verdacht,dass etwas in den Teich geschüttet wurde,denn beim Ausbaggern gab es etwas Ärger mit einigen Nachbarn!Vielleicht hat da ja jemand ein wenig "ohoo!!" in den Teich getan...???

@ eisentrude
den ph-Wert haben wir mit so einem Teststreifen aus der Apotheke gemessen. 


Gruß,Urlauber


----------



## Raisingwulf (8. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

@Urlauber

Einen ph-Wert von  11 konnte ich in meiner gesamten Berufszeit in keinem normalen Gewässer messen. Okay wir messen mit anderen Techniken aber auch nicht unbedingt in Güllegruppen. Da war was oberfaul.

Gruß


----------



## Gunnar. (9. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hallo,

Ein Teststreifen bringt immer nur Schätzwerte.Ganz selten kommen die ermittelten Werte annähernd hin.Daher lieber Tropfentests verwenden.
Zu einem Wert Ph 11 kann es auf normalen Weg nicht kommen.Entweder hat da jemand intensiv nachgeholfen ,(Vergiftung , spricht für die Schnelligkeit) oder das Fischsterben hat einen anderen Grund.


----------



## Feedertyp (9. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

HallO!


Gab es es an irgendwelchen Stellen vielleicht Schaum( Am Wasserrand z.B.)?
Man kann auch ein Teich zum sterben bringen in dem man  einige Kupfermünzen reinwirft!

Wir haben bei unserem Teich( 60Tsd Liter) auch so sehr nette Nachbarn daß wir
vorsichtshalber ein 2,5 M hoher Zaun installiert haben!
Ist schon wahnsinn wie bei manchen Leuten von heute auf morgen der Neid drückt!


Mfg Stefan

P.S. Schreib bitte dann mal wie die Werte ausgefallen sind! 

Noch ein Tipp nehm ein mindestens einen 10Liter Eimer voll Gartenteichwasser!
Wenne szu wenig ist verändern sich die Werte schlagartig! Und man erhält ein
verfälschtes Ergebniss! ZUDEM Bitte KEINE Teststreifen benutzen! Da kann man zum ermitteln der Werte auch gleich den Finger ins Wasser stecken und schätzen  !


----------



## Urlauber (14. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hallo nochmal,

sooo,dank eines sehr hilfsbereiten Anglerboard-Users habe ich heute die Analyseergebnisse der Wasserprobe bekommen!(Vielen Dank Martin #6  )

Das Ergebnis sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Nickel,Kupfer,Chromat,Zink und Cyanid waren in der Probe nicht vorhanden.

PH: 11,0  !!

Leitfähigkeit:214 mycro-Siemens

Nitrat : (NO3-N)  5,1mg/l

Nitrit (NO2-N)  :  0,15 mg/l

Ammonium (NH4-N)  : 0,10 mg/l

Phosphat   :0,24 mg/l


Bis auf den sehr hohen PH_Wert ist die Probe also unauffällig.Hat jemand von den Teichspezies vielleicht nun noch eine Idee woran das Sterben der Fische bzw. der hohe PH-Wert liegen können?
Wie gesagt,der teich existiert erst seit dem herbst und die Fische haben den Winter ohne Verluste überstanden und waren dann plötzlich alle tot....


Gruß,Florian


----------



## Gunnar. (14. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hi Florian,

Der PH-Wert allein ist schon tötlich. Ein NO³-Wert von 5,1 ist das blanke Gift.
Fragt sich nur wie das zustande gekommen ist.
Ich versuch mal im AQ-Forum ne Antwort zubekommen.Dauert aber ein paar Tage da ich erst wieder am So-Abend online bin.und dann erst dort die Frage stellen kann.Oder du fragst selber mal an:
http://scalare-online.de/phpbb2/index.php

http://www.aquarienforum.de/forum/index.php

Dort treiben sich Biologen und Chemiker rum die wesentlich besser in der Materie stecken als ich.


----------



## Feedertyp (14. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hallo!


Also ich tippe mal darauf das es ein Nitritpeak war!
Das bedeutet das wenn ein Gewässer/Aquarium frisch anfängt zu laufen!
Kommen erst(simpel erklärt) die Bakterien die Nährstoffe in Nitrit( absolut giftig für die Fische) umwandeln. Es dauert dann seine Zeit je nach Gewässer im Schnitt 4-8Wochen bis der Nitritpeak kommt/vorübergeht! Der Nitritpeak ist dann erreicht wenn die Bakt. die das Nitrit ausscheiden am höchsten ist! Dann bilden sich Bakterien die dann das Nitrit ( Fischgift) in Nitrat (Nährstoff für Pflanzen) umwandeln!

Ein Nitritwert von 0,15mg/L ist viel zu hoch! Das macht kein Fisch mit!

Ich geh davon aus daß dein Schwager nicht sehr lange gewartet hat, bis er Fische eingesetzt hat, oder!?

Zudem wäre anstatt das Ammonium der Ammoniakgehalt(Ammoniak= auch giftig) interessant gewesen!

Da bleibt nur Teich weiter einlaufen lassen! Und erst dann Fische besetzen wenn der Nitritwert gleich NULL ist! Vorher nicht!
Am Besten ihr kauft euch für 6 € ein Tropfentest! Das ist der günstigste und sicherste Weg!



Mfg Stefan


----------



## Feedertyp (14. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

@ Gunnar: NItrat ist nicht giftig in dieser Konzentration erst ab 40mg/l wirds eng!


Mfg STefan


----------



## Feedertyp (14. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Nachtrag wegen dem Ph-Wert:

Der ist mit 11 schon sehr alkalisch! Doch würd ich wie gesagt den Teich einfach weiterlaufen- und vor allen Dingen in Ruhe lassen!
Also auch auf gar kein Fall den Filter säubern!
Ich nehme an das der Ph Wert sich einregelt wenn nicht dann liegt daß
entweder an einer zu hohen KH Härte oder an zu viel Strömung was das Co2 
zu schnell auswäscht! ( CO2 drückt den Ph Wert, vorrausgesetzt die KH ist mind. unter 6,5).


Bei weiteren Fragen, nur zu!


Mfg Stefan


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (15. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hallo?
Die Spekulationen um die eigentliche Ursache sind ja schon interessant. Aber mal ehrlich...so ein normaler Weißfisch kann einiges ab und schnieft sich 0,15mg (0,00015g) NH2-N doch mal locker durch die Nase (wie hoch ist der Nitritgehalt in Eurem Gewässer?). Ich persönlich würde den ungewöhnlich hohen PH-Wert (wie immer er auch entstanden sein mag) dafür verantwortlich machen....denn über PH 9 kann kein Fisch ab! Die Möglichkeit der "biogenen Entkalkung" wurde ja auch schon mehr oder weniger angesprochen.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hallo Stefan,


> Ein Nitritwert von 0,15mg/L ist viel zu hoch! Das macht kein Fisch mit!


Da bringst du was durcheinander.Ein NO2 Wert von 0,15 ist noch unbedenklich.Probleme gibt es erst ab 1,0mg/l. Zumal das kein AQ ist.
Der hohe Ph und NO3 Wert ist das Problem.Da stimm was nicht in der Nitritiverzierungskette.Diese Ursache gilt es zu ergründen.


----------



## Feedertyp (15. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Es spielt keine rolle ob es ein aq. oder ein teich ist da die Meßwerte auf /L bezogen sind!


----------



## Gunnar. (15. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Bleibt die Tatsache das der vorhandene NO2 Wert nicht für den schnellen Tod verantwortlich ist.
Meine AQ auf Arbeit haben einen NO2 Wert von 1,5 und einen nicht nachweisbaren NO3 Wert.Da gehts allen Fischen schon seit Jahren gut.Todesfälle keine.Lediglich Algen gibt es gelegentlich.Die aber in Grenzen.


----------



## Siff-Cop (15. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Also mich würde mal interessieren wie die Fische ausgesehen haben. Nachdem sie tod waren?? Hatte sie irgendwelche auffälligen Merkmale???

Daraus könnte man auch auf mögliche Ursachen schließen.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Äußere Merkmale wirst du bei einer Vergiftung kaum feststellen können.Und gerade die Schnelligkeit des Todes spricht für eine Vegiftung.Was anderes wärs wenn mann das Verhalten der Fische beim Todeskampf hätte beobachen können.Daraus lassen sich einige Rückschlüsse ziehen.Leider ist das gerade in Teichen nicht immer möglich.Selten ist das Wasser dort so klar wie in einem AQ.


----------



## Arcanion (15. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Ich denke, dass der Zeitpunkt fuer Schaffung des Teiches eher ungünstig war. Wurden eigentlich keine CO2/O2 Messungen vorgenommen? 

Im Herbst haben die Sauerstoff produzierernden Orgamismen kaum eine Chance sich im Gewaesser zu etablieren; der Winter steht vor der Tuer.
Der Grund dafuer dass es erst jetzt zum Fischsterben kam liegt auf der Hand:
Nitrifikation findet ab Temperaturen unter 8 Grad nicht statt. Die Toten Organismen (Bakterien/Blaetter usw.) lagen den Winter ueber auf dem Grund des Teiches ohne groesseren Schaden anzurichten. Mit den steigenden Temperaturen nahmen dann die Ammoniak oxidierenden Bakterien ihren Dienst auf ohne das gross Sauerstoff nachproduziert wurde. Ich lasse bewusst mal die Daten vom Test aussen vor...ist nur 'ne Hypothese, die aber durchaus der Grund fuer das Fischsterben im Teich sein kann. Der hohe PH-Wert weist auch darauf hin, dass Photosysnthese kaum eine Chance hat, da wohl ebenfalls wenig CO2 vorhanden ist, die hierfuer benoetigt wird.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (15. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Da laut meinen Informationen dieser Vorgang  ehr schleichend war (täglich trieben 1-2 tote Fische an der Oberfläche), glaube ich mittlerweile auch an ein "natürliches Umkippen". Dafür spricht auch der Umstand, daß erst nach dem eintretenden Fischsterben der PH-Wert kontrolliert wurde. Ich habe einen interessanten Link gefunden, wo dieser Vorgang sehr gut beschrieben wird: http://www.saxonet.de/forum/messages/2515.html
Letztendlich läßt sich aber auch nicht vollkommen ausschließen, daß das Umkippen künstlich eingeleitet wurde.


----------



## Feedertyp (15. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

@gunnar:  Bitte nicht verwechseln No2 = Nitrit (Fischgift), und NO3 = Nitrat!


Also wenn dein Aq. einen No2(Nitrit) Wert von 1,5 hätte wären ALLE  deine Flossenträger platt!
Und ein Überschuss an NO3 bewirkt ledeglich ein verstärkter Algenwachstum( wenn keine schnellwachsenden Pflanzen vorhanden sind, die die Nährstoffe den Algen wegnehmen)! 
Ab einem Wert von ca. 80mg/L ab da wirds auch den Fischen etwas unwohl!

Sicherlich hat der hohe Ph Wert sein Teil beigetragen doch würde ein Fisch
eher mit einem Ph Wert von 11 auskommen als mit einem hohen Nitritwert!


Hier kann man auch einiges zu diesem Thema nachlesen aquarienforum.de



Mfg Stefan


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (15. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*



			
				Feedertyp schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn dein Aq. einen No2(Nitrit) Wert von 1,5 hätte wären ALLE deine Flossenträger platt!
> Mfg Stefan


 
Da hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht, Stefan. Allerdings kann man nicht immer Faustregeln der Aquaristik auf alle Gewässer anwenden. So werden z.B. in der Ruhr auch schon mal NO2-N Werte von über 0,20mg/l gemessen, ohne daß die Fische Schaden nehmen. Dort herrschen natürlich auch ganz andere Bedingungen als in einem stehenden Gewässer wie einem Teich mit 100 m³ Inhalt.


----------



## Feedertyp (15. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

@lagerfehltrolle: Ja , aber ein Aq. und ein Teich sind ja mehr oder weniger stehende Gewässer!

Ein Fließgewässer macht kurzfristig schon einen hohen No2 Wert mit!
Da dieser ja von nachkommendem Wasser wieder gedrückt wird!
Egal nix genaues weis man nicht!

Meine Empfehlung lautet weiterhin abwarten und den Teich ordentlich und in Ruhe einlaufen lassen!


Schönes weekend, Mfg Stefan


----------



## Gunnar. (17. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hi Stefan,


			
				Feedertyp schrieb:
			
		

> @gunnar: Bitte nicht verwechseln No2 = Nitrit (Fischgift), und NO3 = Nitrat!


Wie kann mann nur so blind sein?? *Hast natürlich Recht!!* Das ist ja ne böse Verwechslung meinerseits!


----------



## Urlauber (17. April 2005)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hallo @ all,

an dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank für eure Antworten! #6 

Wir haben in dem Tümpel eine weitere,eventuelle Quelle für das Umkippen gefunden!Und zwar waren die Ränder des Gartenteiches mit Betonplatten,bestehend aus Kieselsteinen und Beton,gesichert.Nun meinte ein Bekannter,dass es eventuell daran gelegen haben könnte...?Irgendwie scheint es ein Gift in diesen Platten zu geben,das für das Fischsterben verantwortlich sein könnte.... #c 

Ist wirklich ne komplizierte Sache so ein Teich.Inzwischen ist es auch fast schon nicht mehr so wichtig,woran es nun gelegen hat,sondern wie man sich nun für die Zukunft zu verhalten hat und wie man das Gewässer wieder "hinbekommt"...? ;+ 

Gruß,Urlauber


----------



## eddielueneburg (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe 4Teiche. Vor 4 Wochen habe ich einen entschlammt und mit etwas Kalk versehen. Dann Fische rein alles super! Zwei Wochen später Fische vom Händler dazu, zwei Tage später großes Fischsterben. Alles zusammen hat dazu beigetragen dass der PH-Wert auf 9-10 angestiegen ist.
Ein zu hoher PH-Wert führt zu Ammoniak und dieses ist ein tötliches Fischgift.

Abhilfe kann man Schaffen indem man ein Teil Wasser wechselt, Belüftet und Torf einbringt. 
Bin grad bei der Massnahme bei und meinen Fischen gehts schon besser.

Gruss eddielueneburg


----------



## Sneep (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hallo,

Ich denke der PH-Wert ist die Ursche des Fischsterbens und keine Folge davon. 

Ich habe aber noch nie von einen solchen Wert in einem Fischgewässer gehört. 

Der PH-Wert an sich ist schon tödlich, hinzu kommt, dass der gemessene Wert für Ammonium von 0,1 mg bei einem PH von 11 zu fast 100 % als fischgiftiges Ammoniak vorliegt. Der Tod der Fische ist also direkt und indirekt auf den Anstieg des PH-Wertes zurückzuführen.

Alle anderen von dir gemessenen Werte scheiden als Begründung aus. Sie sind keinesfalls geeignet ein so umfassendes Fischsterben zu bewirken.

Bleibt also die Frage, wie der PH-Anstieg zu erklären ist.

Wenn man eine künstlich herbeigeführte Vergiftung ausschließt, bleibt nur ein natürlicher Prozess übrig.

Diesen Vorgang nennt man biogene Entkalkung.

Er tritt bei Gewässern auf, die über einen sehr geringen Kalkgehalt verfügen.  Wenn es in einem solchen Gewässer zu einem starken Entzug von CO2 kommt, setzt sich eine Kettenreaktion in Gang, die den PH-Wert immer höher treibt.
Dies kann ausgelöst werden durch starkes Pflanzenwachstum im Frühjahr, wenn die Pflanzen massiv Kohlendioxid aufnehmen für ihr Wachstum. 

Versuche den Kalkgehalt zu ermitteln. Der dazu notwendige Wert ist der SBV (Säurebindungsvermögen). Liegt dieser Wert  sehr niedrig (deutlich unter 1) und konntest du zum Zeitpunkt des Fischsterbens ein verstärktes Pflanzenwachstum oder ähnliches beobachten, hast du vermutlich die Ursache gefunden. 

Allerdings habe ich noch keine biogene Entkalkung erlebt mit einem PH von 11. 
Da muss man ja Angst haben die Hand reinzustecken.

Gewässer mit niedrigem SBV sind schlecht gepuffert, d.h. der PH-Wert schwankt stark. 

Bei einem Gartenteich hilft das Einbringen von Kalk. 

In einem freien Gewässer ist dies allerdings untersagt.

Es würde mich interessieren ob du meine Theorie bestätigen kannst.

mfG

SNEEp


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

@Sneep
Deiner Ausführung  stimme ich zu, das die Ursache der hohe PH-Wert war.
Bei uns in Franken ist ein PH-Wert aber von 9-10 nicht so selten!
Bei hohen PH-Wert würde ich zur Kalkzugabe aber Kohlensauren Kalk verwenden,Brandkalk kann den PH-Wert noch höher treiben.


allgemein:
Ein hoher Nitritwert (NO²) ist nur gefährlich wen der PH -Wert nidrig ist.


----------



## mopzz (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

hallo,



eddielueneburg schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> Ein zu hoher PH-Wert führt zu Ammoniak und dieses ist ein tötliches Fischgift.
> 
> ...



es müsste heißen ammoniak führt zu einem zu hohen pH-wert, da ammoniak eine base ist
basen(laugen) neutralisiet man mit säuren, deshalb würde ich auch zu kohlensaurem kalk tendieren, zumindest um den pH-wert zu senken. es ist eine rein chemische begründung, ich habe leider keine praxiserfahrung.

gruß


----------



## BlankyB (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Sneep
> 
> allgemein:
> Ein hoher Nitritwert (NO²) ist nur gefährlich wen der PH -Wert nidrig ist.



Stimmt nicht, ein hoher Nitrit Wert ist immer gefährlich und kann ganz schnell alle Fische dahinraffen.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Silurid666 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

hallo,

@Ein zu hoher PH-Wert führt zu Ammoniak und dieses ist ein tötliches Fischgift.

das ist durchaus richtig - nur damit ammoniak entstehen kann muss ammonium vorhanden sein und natürlich der in diesem falle vorliegende hohe ph-wert.

ein ph-wert in dieser höhe ist zwar nicht als idealer lebensraum zu bezeichnen, aber führt nicht zwangsläufig zum tode - wenn die biologie im gewässer stimmt.

da dieser teich vor kurzem entschlammt wurde, ist die grundlage der nitrifikation(bakterien im schlamm) wahrscheinlich nicht zur gänze, aber durchaus wesentlich entfernt worden.
Nitrifikation: bakterielle umsetzung von u.a. Fischstoffwechselprodukten, sprich ausscheidungen/ammonium. 

ammonium wird umgewandelt in nitrit und nitrit zu nitrat - letztgenanntes relativ ungiftig für die fische und kann auch in hohen konzentrationen >80mg/l vertragen werden.

da anscheinend direkt nach den arbeiten fische besetzt wurden(ich weiss jetzt nicht in welchen Massen) kann es durchaus sein, dass die tierchen sich praktisch selbst vergiftet haben - falls jetzt noch mal ein toter fisch am ufer liegen sollte, mal die kiemen anschauen. wenn diese einen maroden braunton aufweisen sollten wird es vermutlich daran gelegen haben...

mfg,
marco


----------



## Chefkoch (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*



mopzz schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein. NH4 und NH3 stehen in einer Art Gleichgewicht zueinander. Erhöht sich der ph-Wert verändert es sich zugunsten des Ammoniaks. Hoher ph-Wert = Ammoniumkonzentration verringert sich - Ammoniakkonzentration nimmt zu.
Darüber hinaus ist Ammoniak an sich auch keine Lauge. Da fehlt ja die OH-Gruppe.
Ich kenn mich mit den Grenzwerten für Ammoniak nicht aus, aber auf den einschlägigen Aquaristik-Seiten sind als zulässige Konzentrationen 0,1 - 0,5 mg/l Gesamtgehalt NH4/NH3 angegeben. 
Da liegen wir hier mit den 0,1 mg/l NH4 (selbst wenn man von der gleichen Menge NH3 ausgeht) noch gut.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

@ Blanky
Ein hoher Nitrit NO²-Wert ist nicht immer gefährlich !
Gefährlich ist die Salpetrige Säure HNO² die immer gleichzeitig mit dem Nitrit vorhanden ist,und die ist ein sehr starkes Fischgift (Grenzwerte-HNO² für Forellen 0,0002mg/l).

Also Gefahr geht von Nitrit NO²/Salp.Säure NHO² nur bei sauren PH-Werten und niedrigen Wassertemperaturen aus.

Beispiel: 
Bei einem PH-Wert von 8,5 wirken 132,0mg/l NO² toxisch,HNO2 ist dann 0,001% im Wasser enthalten.
Bei einem PH-Wert von 7.0 wirken 4,2mg/l NO² toxisch,HNO2 ist dann 0,02% im Wasser enthalten.
Bei PH-Wert von 6 ist schon 0,42mg/l toxisch....

@Chefkoch
gutes Posting !

NH³ - Grenzwerte:
Karpfen - 0,02mg/l
Aal u. Forelle  - 0,01mg/l
Forellenbrut - 0,006mg/l

#h


----------



## Chefkoch (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Ups, da nehme ich das was ich oben über die zulässigen Grenzwerte geschrieben habe sofort zurück. #d
Aber wie schon gesagt, ich habe von den Grenzwerten k.A. und die o.a. Werte von Aquaristik-Seiten übernommen.

@Gü.a.Pa
Wie ist das denn mit der Aufnahme des Nitrits durch die Fische. Ergibt sich da auch der Effekt das mit der höheren NO2-Konzentration eine verringerte Sauerstoffaufnahmefähigkeit des Blutes einhergeht? (Stichwort: Blausucht)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Amonium - Werte von 0,1 - 0,3mg/l sind in Teichanlagen sowie Flüßen häufiger anzutreffen. Das sind dann aber nur die Augenblicklichen Werte. Am nächsten Tag können sie schon wieder anders sein (besonders bei Fließgewässern).

|wavey:


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Ja !

Schäden durch salp.Säure NHO²/NitritNO² :

Gestörte O²-Aufnahme (geringere O²-Aufnahme des Hämoglobins (roter Blutfarbstoff)).
Schädigung der Kiemen.


----------



## Student (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*



eddielueneburg schrieb:


> ich habe 4Teiche. Vor 4 Wochen habe ich einen entschlammt und mit etwas Kalk versehen.



Der Kalk dürfte die Fische getötet haben, weil er den Ph-Wert extrem ansteigen lässt, oder?

Ich hatte in meinem Aquarium früher Buntbarsche, die einen höheren Ph-Wert benötigt haben und dies konnte ebenfalls durch Kalk-Steine erreicht werden. 

Aber für einen Gartenteich? |bigeyes


----------



## mopzz (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*



Chefkoch schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Darüber hinaus ist Ammoniak an sich auch keine Lauge. Da fehlt ja die OH-Gruppe.
> 
> ...



hallo, 
also das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen, ammoniak ist sehr wohl eine lauge 
kleiner exkurs:
eine base(lauge) ist ein stoff, welcher freie Elektronenpaare besitzt (zB OH-), also ein elektronenpaarspender, der mit zB säuren(elektronenpaarakzeptor) bindungen eingehen kann. 
es gibt sehr viele stoffe, die keine hydroxidionen(OH-) bilden und trotzdem sehr starke basen sind.

wollte ich nur mal klären :q

gruß


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Das kommt auf die Menge des Kalkes an !

Bei einer normalen Kalkung ist 3-4 Wochen mit dem Fischbesatz zu warten,bis sich der PH-Wert unter 8 Stabilisiert hat.

@mopzz
  Ja


----------



## Forellenzemmel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Irgendwie versteh ich die ganze Choose nicht|kopfkrat, der PH Wert lag nach Besatz mit neuen Fischen im zweistelligen Bereich, und vorher war trotz Kalkens alles super?

Das ist selbst mit völlig falschem Kalken kaum hinzukriegen, da kriegst Du vielleicht die DH erhöht, aber nicht wirklich den PH-Wert, zwei Wochen abwarten und alles stimmt bei halbwegs Durchlauf.
Ich könnte mir vage vorstellen, das durch das Kalken im Frühjahr (was man eh nicht so gerne macht... da stirbt zuvieles...) jede Menge Kadaver von abgestorbenen Kleinst- bis Kleinlebewesen im Schlamm rumgammeln, aber die gären doch nicht so schnell um den PH Wert so dramatisch zu erhöhen...

|wavey: manche Dinge werden wohl für immer ein Rätsel bleiben...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sneep (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Hallo,

Vorsichtig mit Grenzwerten!

Je nach Quelle bekommt man ganz unterschiedliche Werte genannt. Das ist auch nicht verwunderlich. Es ist auch müßig diese Werte zu diskutieren.

Wie viel eines Schadstoffes ein Fisch ertragen kann hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.

*zum Beispiel:*
-Größe der Fische
- Zustand der Fische
- Sonstige Wasserwerte
-tritt der Stoff langsam oder schlagartig auf!
-Jahreszeit
-sonstige Streßfaktoren.

Vor allem wenn ein Wert sehr langsam steigt oder gleichbleibend hoch ist, kann ein Fisch eine Menge davon ertragen. 

So habe ich jahrelang einen kleinen Fluss beprobt, dessen Nitritwert laut Handbuch des Messgerätes kein Leben mehr zuließ. In Wirklichkeit pulste hier das Leben.

Dann wird häufig die tödliche Dosis mit dem Grenzwert verwechselt. Grenzwert heißt aber im Grunde nichts anderes als das der Fisch sich ab hier anfängt unwohl zu fühlen. Da ist er noch  lange nicht tot. 

Wenn schon ein Wert verwendbar ist, ist dass die sogenannte 50% Dosis. Das heißt, bei dieser Menge gehen 50% des Bestandes ein.

Es bleiben aber auch dann immer noch die von mir o.a. Einflussfaktoren. 

mfg

sneeP


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: PH-Wert zu hoch-Alle Fische tot!*

Ich habe meine grenzwerte aus 5 verschiedenen Literaturen,wie Gewässerhandbuch,Limnologische Grundlagen,sowie verschiedener Teichwirtschaftsbücher....

"Sneep" du hast schon recht mit den Grenzwerten,das sich die Fische dann erst unwohl fühlen.Ebenso ist ausschlaggebend die Größe ,alter,zustand der Fische sowie auch das alter der Fische.
Bei erreichen der grenzwerte sollte das Gewässer stärker Beobachtet werden, und evtl. nach der Ursache geforscht werden.

Übrigens ich beprobe auch seit etwa 15 Jahren unser Fließgewässer.In dieser Zeit hatten wir in einem Teilabschnitt nur ein Fischsterben, das laut Behörde auf Sauerstoffmangel durch Nitrifikation zurück zu führen war.


----------

